# Panasonic Plasma TC-P42C2



## GETSUGATENSHOUX (Jul 31, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to post this one but I did it here. I'm hooking up my PC to my TV but I've encountered a problem. It seems that the edges are being cut off by a good inch or so. I've gone through both my PC and Graphic cards Resolutions and Aspect fixes but it doesn't seem to work, nor does changing my 'screen format' on my TV. At least not in the combinations that I have tried. If anyone can help me out or point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it, spent 5hours on this already =(

PC Info:
Windows 7(64bit)
9GB Ram
i7
Nvidia GeForce GTS 450

TV Info:
Panasonic 42" Viera C2 Series Plasma - TC-P42C2
(hit the full description)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe the nVidia drivers have an option where you can manually adjust the screen size (NOT the resolution settings). You simply adjust the image to properly fit your screen. I think it had 4 green arrows, one in each corner of the screen, and you simply drag the edges to the edge of the screen and save the settings. If not, look for Overscan/Underscan settings.

Sorry if it's not clear, I've been using ATI for the last several years.


----------

